
California to offer full health coverage to undocumented adults - prostoalex
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/05/21/california-health-care-immigrants-trump-598037
======
mankash666
I pay almost $1000 in health care premium for a family of 3. In what universe
is it fair for illegal immigrants in my state to get free health Care, while I
pay $1000 and further pay income taxes, that in turn subsidize their health
Care?

The system seems to punish law abiding residents

~~~
sharemywin
I feel similar making just enough to qualify for no help on anything, but we
struggle to make it by.

